# NX2000 brakes on a 98 B14 SE-R???



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the fronts will fit right on (right?); but my calipers fit on the back side of my rear brakes and that is very different than my friends 91 SE-R. Could I just turn them upside down? I searched but couldn't find any reference to NX brake swaps and I thought this was a common upgrade (along with an altima master cylinder) for club racers. I'm not signed up to post anywhere else so if anyone has done this swap the help would be greatly appreciated. I can pick up the parts this saturday if they will fit.


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

search under ad22vf - the name of the caliper on the NX2000 (you want the ones that came off the 91-93 NX2000, with abs, Japan-built)


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Most people only upgrade the fronts when doing the NX brake upgrade. The AD22 rotors, calipers, torque members, and the Altima MC should be all you need if you have an SE-R. If you have rear drum brakes, it would be much much easier to swap in 95-99 SE-R rear brakes, since they will bolt in equally as easy as the front brakes. You could add stainless steel braided lines if you want to complete the upgrade.


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

Ah yes ad22vf; and thank you for not being rude. So the rears bolt on a 98 also? Its the only question I still have. The local yard will give all 4 rotors and calipers and altima mc for $100, I cannot pass it up as I plan on a VE swap this summer. Thanks for the info. BTW wickedSR could you recomend a reputable supplier for a SR20VE?


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

B13 rears do not fit a B14.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

If you could get everything for $100, you could pick it up and sell the rears to get some of your money back, or just get the front rotors and calipers. You won't want to try putting NX rears on your B14. As far as the VE goes, mine came from Andreas Miko in FL. He seems to find real nice low mileage motors on the regular. Not to mention his knowledge and tech support is so valuable if you have any questions. You may want to shoot him a PM.


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok no rears. And forget the mc. They want $60 for just the front. Thanks for the help.


----------

